# Quickest way to go to Australia



## nav179 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Experts,

If I want to move to Australia as soon as possible then which kind of Visa would be the quickest since you know currently skilled Visas timeplan is very lengthy(12-24 months or more)

Pls. share your ideas for those who are looking for better life in Australia like me within shortest period of time.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

nav179 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> If I want to move to Australia as soon as possible then which kind of Visa would be the quickest since you know currently skilled Visas timeplan is very lengthy(12-24 months or more)
> 
> Pls. share your ideas for those who are looking for better life in Australia like me within shortest period of time.




Well, I would suggest state sponsored employment for work or just a tourist visa for tourism, upto 3 months.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

457 Long Stay Business Visa (Temp) is usually the quickest. Employer Sponsored PR is better and worth waiting an extra few months. 







nav179 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> If I want to move to Australia as soon as possible then which kind of Visa would be the quickest since you know currently skilled Visas timeplan is very lengthy(12-24 months or more)
> 
> Pls. share your ideas for those who are looking for better life in Australia like me within shortest period of time.


----------



## nav179 (Sep 30, 2010)

Johnfromoz said:


> Well, I would suggest state sponsored employment for work or just a tourist visa for tourism, upto 3 months.


Hi Johnfromoz,

Tourist visa (subclass 676), ETA (Visitor) (subclass 976) and eVisitor (subclass 651) these types of Visas can *let me work* in Australia?


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Tourist visas do not allow work, unless it is a working holiday visa. You can work for a certain amount of hours with a student visa.


----------



## fwchong (Sep 28, 2010)

I really hate people who take advantage of our system...I work in the HR industry and it really pain my heart the way this work...


----------



## nigelstephnie (Oct 25, 2010)

Quickest way to go in Australia is if your fiancee if a citizen of that country it will be more easy.")
Well in reality it employer visa is the best way to go in any country just like in Australia.


----------



## happyhappycheese (Nov 7, 2010)

By a plane of course!


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

happyhappycheese said:


> By a plane of course!


lol...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

happyhappycheese said:


> By a plane of course!


Never


----------



## Tarana (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm from India.Is there any site where i can post my CV for work visa for australia.. if there is please mention..


----------

